# Bidding Help Please



## PhatSupraTT (Aug 20, 2007)

In years prior, I only plow my rental properties and a few driveways. I have the opportunity to plow the lot below. The original company is out of business and a small business is leasing one of the buildings. I'd only have to plow the area in red and can push snow anywhere. I'm in Wisconsin and I'm not exactly sure what it's worth.

I have a Tundra with 7'-6" Snoway.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2k for the season.


----------



## PhatSupraTT (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Grandview. If I was to price it per plow, what's your recommendation?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

grandview;1474196 said:


> 2k for the season.


Really?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well divide the 2 k by how many plows you think you will do. Add in the contract ,extra charge if your called back for drifting. Maybe 20 minutes for a lite snow 30 for a heavy snow.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

grandview;1474245 said:


> Well divide the 2 k by how many plows you think you will do. Add in the contract ,extra charge if your called back for drifting. Maybe 20 minutes for a lite snow 30 for a heavy snow.


I suppose so. I keep forgetting not everyone gets the lake effect like we do. I'm sure that if they get any (i didn't check on a map where the op is located), it doesn't happen often because they would need a decent easterly wind. I guess 20 pushes is not impossible for their location, but I don't think I would bid less that $100 per push. It looks like a decent size area to clear, not to mention having to back blade away from the structure/fuel pumps? (unless they allow him to pile snow there).


----------



## PhatSupraTT (Aug 20, 2007)

Fuel pumps are inoperable and won't need cleaning.

Charging for the season seems like a crapshoot to me and don't really see the point. I think I'm going to throw in a $135/plow and see how it goes.

Thanks guys,
Mark


----------



## rockymtplow (May 5, 2012)

in my experience which dont get me wrong im newer to this aspect of the Owner lol BUT id bid a flat 99.00 per clearing or Push and get the business 99 isnt bad people like to see under 100 especially thats about a 30 -45 min job tops just my 2 cents.


----------

